# A Furry YouTuber, Featherhoof Gaming



## Featherhoof (Apr 3, 2016)

Greetings and salutations there my fellow furry brethren.  The name's Featherhoof.  I'm a former amateur furry artist that went by the name of UmaKami on dA years ago.  I turned YouTuber about a year ago and I'm just trying to get the word out about my channel.  I'm including a link to my channel's commercial.  If you like what you see, please, stop by and see what the channel and the community I've built up so far have to offer.


----------

